# ملف جميل جدا عن انواع الصمامات حمل ومش هتندم



## محمد صفا (30 يوليو 2008)

ملف رائع جدا حمل وادعى لى::16:

www.4shared.com/file/57120722/b4562771/valve_types.html


----------



## فرج فركاش (30 يوليو 2008)

لم يفتح الملف ياريت تشرح طريقة التنزيل


----------



## مصطفي ابو السعود (30 يوليو 2008)

يا هندسه يا ريت تقول كيفيه تنزيله لانه لما بنزل بيقول المله غير موجود وشكرا


----------



## محمد صفا (31 يوليو 2008)

من عنيا يا بشمهندسين جارى رفع باقى المحتوى


----------



## محمد صفا (31 يوليو 2008)

www.4shared.com/file/57215486/bd784df7/New_Folder1.html
هذا هو الرابط الاول


----------



## salt (31 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ولك كل التقدير


----------



## محمد صفا (31 يوليو 2008)

اليكم الرابط الثانى
www.4shared.com/file/57225482/fdb5f33e/New_Folder2.html


----------



## خارج على القانون (31 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر على الملف الرائع


----------



## mohamed elsayed (31 يوليو 2008)

جميل يا باشمهندس
ورينا كده


----------



## محمد صفا (31 يوليو 2008)

لاتنسونا من الدعاء
الرابط الثالث والرابع

www.4shared.com/file/57241495/7ae8352b/maintenance.html
www.rapidshare.de/files/40127449/ventiboo.rar.html


----------



## helmy_squash (31 يوليو 2008)

ممتازززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## helmy_squash (31 يوليو 2008)

ميه 
ميه 
ميه 
ميه 
ميه


----------



## helmy_squash (31 يوليو 2008)

الروابط شغاله و كله تمام


----------



## سدير عدنان (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا جاري التحميل


----------



## وسيم الشام (2 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لاجتهادك


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (2 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## ahmed morshidy (2 أغسطس 2008)

المحتويات المدرجة فى اول صفحة من الملف يدل انه رائع جدا
جارى التحميل مع شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## محمد صفا (2 أغسطس 2008)

والشكر لله ياشباب


----------



## gearbox (2 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى صديق مشرف (2 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر ع المجهود


----------



## أسد الدَين (2 أغسطس 2008)

ألف شكر و جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## saad_aljuboury (6 أغسطس 2008)

اخي العزيز 
الرابط لايفتح


----------



## saad_aljuboury (6 أغسطس 2008)

اخي العزيز 
الرابط لايفتح سوى اول صفحة
وانا بحاجة ماسة لهذا الموضوع
ارجو التوضيح


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (6 أغسطس 2008)

الروابط التالية لا تعمل 

www.rapidshare.de/files/40127449/ventiboo.rar.html
www.4shared.com/file/57215486/bd784df7/New_Folder1.html

ارجو اعادة التحميل


----------



## محمد صفا (9 أغسطس 2008)

والشكر لله يا شباب


----------



## محمد صفا (9 أغسطس 2008)

رابط الرابيد شير شغال
جارى فحص الاخر


----------



## adnanmartini (9 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا
لو سمحت أخي اعادة رفع الملف الاول لانه يقول بأنه غير موجود


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (10 أغسطس 2008)

يرجى اعادة رفع الملف الاول
folder 1


----------



## عمروموسى (10 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا يا هندسه وجارى التحميل


----------



## م الغزواني (10 أغسطس 2008)

الله يجزاك بالخير 


جاري التحميل


----------



## احمدمجيد (10 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لجهودك ولكن اخي العزيز الرابط الاول لايعمل


----------



## شريف السيد على (10 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا جاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (10 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Aissaoui Hakim (11 أغسطس 2008)

ملف جميل جدا عن انواع الصمامات حمل ومش هتندم 

الرابط الرابط والرابع لا يعملان


----------



## باشمهندس محمدفيصل (12 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (12 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك حاري التحميل


----------



## جاد العليمى (13 أغسطس 2008)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## tariqsamer (13 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## باسم الشبراوي (13 أغسطس 2008)

شكرررررا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saad_aljuboury (13 أغسطس 2008)

اخي محمد صفا 
الرابط لايعمل 
وارجو منك اذا كان عندك رابط ثاني
عن الصمامات ارجو ان ترسله لي 
وخصوصا صمامات الــcheck valve
مع خالص امتناني


----------



## مصطفى الكاشف (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## مصطفى الكاشف (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## مصطفى الكاشف (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## هاله (14 أغسطس 2008)

The file link that you requested is not valid


----------



## شاكر الله (15 أغسطس 2008)

الله يبارك فيك أولاً ويزيد ايبارك فيك لو دليتنا على طريقة لفتح الملف يااخي الفاضل


----------



## saad_aljuboury (15 أغسطس 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء 
انا بأشد الحاجة الى هذا الموضوع
ولكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## محمد صفا (16 سبتمبر 2008)

والشكر لله يا شباب


----------



## محمد احمد (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## Gear (17 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## moha.saeed11 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*الرابط لايعمل*

شكرا لمجهود سيادنك و ارجو فتح محابس الروابط


----------



## ابوخندق (21 سبتمبر 2008)

رائع جدا
الله يوفقك


----------



## محمد صفا (22 سبتمبر 2008)

moha.saeed11 قال:


> شكرا لمجهود سيادنك و ارجو فتح محابس الروابط



مش فاهمك ولكن الروابط شغاله انا مشيك عليها


----------



## moha.saeed11 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*توضيح*

اخى الفاضل
بعد انتهاء التحميل وفتح الملف الاول والضغط على انواع الصمامات تظهر رساله تفيد بعدم القدره على الاظهار للمحتويات
ارجو التكرم بالقاء نظره وشكرا مقدما للمساعده


----------



## محمد صفا (23 سبتمبر 2008)

تأكد من انك اتممت انزال جميع الملفات الاخرى المرفقه ووضعها فى فولدر واحد بعد فك الضغط
وشكرا


----------



## حيدر العسكري (24 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يوفقكم


----------



## المساعدي (24 سبتمبر 2008)

11111111111111111111111


----------



## mmech_72 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

الرابط الاول لايعمل


----------



## ماجد جلميران (25 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الغالي


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)

لا يوجد اجمل من هذااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمادى (3 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااا


----------



## م.ابراهيم جمعه (3 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخى الحبيب اين هو الرابط؟


----------



## زيد جبار (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرا ااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااا


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (3 يونيو 2009)

أخى الحبيب مشكور لمجهودك 
ولكن الملف نزل تمام بس لمل تيجى تشغل حاجة بداخله فى ال pdf يقول أن الملف مش موجود


----------



## محمد صادق عادل (4 يونيو 2009)

_شكرا اخوي وجزاك الله خير الجزاء واثابك على قد مشقتك_


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 سبتمبر 2009)

امل ارفاق ملخص بسيط عن انواع المحابس


----------



## tamereng78 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا ولك كل التقدير*​


----------



## شريف اسماعيل (11 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خير يابشمهندس بس الرابط مش موجود


----------



## eng-osama-am (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود والتعب وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## نوارس تركيا (21 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسه


----------



## هبة الجرادي (6 فبراير 2011)

الروابط لفولدر1 + الرابيدشير لاتعمل صحيح اخانا العزيز


----------



## كرم الحمداني (6 فبراير 2011)

حللوووووووووووو


----------



## arbia39 (7 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## ayman obeid (31 مايو 2011)

thankssssss


----------



## وائل البحراوى (31 مايو 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## sddg (2 يونيو 2011)

مشكور ولكن لم اجد الرابط الاول و الرابع


----------



## ابومساعد9009 (3 يونيو 2011)

الله يوفقك


----------



## mezohazoma (5 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا على الملف الرائع*
*وجزاك الله كل خير
*​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------

